# Mis consejos básicos para montar un negocio exitoso



## circonita (5 Mar 2022)

01º Elegir un sector en el que se haya trabajado antes.
02º No endeudarse al nivel de no poder pagar la deuda si el negocio no funciona.
03º Tener en cuenta el estado de la economía del momento, ya que hay negocios que solo funcionan en vacas gordas.
04º En lo posible, evitar socios.
05º Calcularlo todo y aprender lo básico del uso de una hoja de cálculo del tipo Excel.
06º Investigar a la competencia aventajada e intenta copiar y/o mejorar lo que ellos hacen.
07º Simplificar y automatizarlo todo para ahorrar tiempo, dinero y dolores de cabeza.
08º Cuidar mucho la imagen y en esto todo importa, porque al final el cliente lo único que sabe de tu empresa es lo que ve desde fuera.
09º Siempre recurre a profesionales en cuestiones críticas.
10º Siempre empieza desde abajo y arriesgando lo mínimo, ya que los errores que se hacen a lo grande, suelen provocar problemas a lo grande.
11º No puedes dejar descontento a los clientes, porque los clientes no son infinitos y después de un tiempo defraudándoles te quedarás sin ninguno.
12º Oculta cualquier ideología que tengas, preferencia de equipo de fútbol, religión o lo que sea que a unos les guste y a otros los repela, ya que les tienes que vender a todos.
13º Desconfía de todo y de todos en cuestiones críticas para tu negocio. La supervisión de como va el negocio no la puedes dejar en manos de terceros nunca al igual que otras cuestiones.
14º Diseñar un plan "B" si por cualquier cuestión no puedes atender tu negocio, ya sea por cuestiones de salud o de otro tipo.
15º Dale a tus clientes información clara tanto de lo que vendes, como de cualquier tipo de tramite o condiciones, esto da seguridad al cliente y es más fácil que confíe en tu negocio.
16º El cliente no es tonto, así que no vayas de listo intentando meterle una cosa por otra. Si la cagas mejor es decirlo que contar milongas, si vas de listo, entonces perderás al cliente siempre, si la cagas y lo haces saber es posible que te den una segunda oportunidad.
17º No des información superflua u obligar al cliente a hacer cosas innecesarias, ya que el cliente quiere lo fácil y rápido.
18º No compitas tirando precios, es un grave error, mejor compite mejorando la estrategia del negocio.
19º Invierte en que te conozcan, ya sea pagando por publicidad, acudiendo a ferias temáticas, escribiendo en un blog o lo que sea que sirva para darte a conocer.
20º Evitar depender de otros. Como todo dependa de un cliente, de una línea de crédito o de lo que sea, es igual de peligroso que poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta.
21º Amigos, familiares y pedigüeños, cuanto más lejos mejor.
22º No empatices con tus empleados, un negocio es una máquina y tú y los que trabajan son piezas de esa máquina. Si tus decisiones son influenciadas por cuestiones personales no vas a tomar las decisiones correctas y como dicen, donde tengas la olla, no metas la...
23º Cuidado con estafadores, vendemotos, gente que quiere saber de tus cuestiones personales, mujeres provocativas, gente que van contando historias tristes para dar pena y otras hierbas.
24º Tienes que saber si un cambio ha supuesto una mejora, por ejemplo, si haces publicidad, tienes que saber cuanto has ganado por ese motivo.
25º Limpieza, claridad, sencillez, imágenes grandes, buena iluminación, entre otros factores siempre van bien para vender y atraer más clientes.
26º Las decisiones críticas tienen que tomarse siempre después de un periodo de meditación, nunca en caliente.
27º Evitar gente mal royera, chupipandis, pelotas, embusteros, ladrones, putas, drogadictos, enteraos, cuñaos y demás fauna que lo único que harán es joderte el negocio, pero sobre todo, evitar a gente desequilibrada y/o enfermos mentales.
28º Pregúntale a todo el mundo que se podría mejorar de tu negocio, ya sea a clientes, empleados, familiares, asesores y otras fuentes cualificadas para opinar.
29º Usa más el sentido común que las intuiciones a la hora de tomar decisiones.
30º Buscar una ventaja competitiva ante tus competidores. Es decir, que si tus competidores no buscan proveedores más baratos, pues lo que tienes que hacer es aprovechar esa desventaja para aprovecharte de ella y sacarles una ventaja competitiva siendo tú el que se molesta en comparar precios de diferentes proveedores. Que tu competencia no usa tecnología o no está a la última en su sector, pues tú puedes conseguir una ventaja competitiva si tienes la última tecnología y estás pendiente de lo último de tu sector.
31º Crear un sistema. Es decir, una especie de lista de mandamientos, para consultarlos cuando sea necesario, como por ejemplo a la hora de tomar decisiones importantes, pero también, para hacer que tu negocio pueda copiarse e implantarse en otros lugares, siendo los responsables de esos otros lugares o sucursales los que tendrán que aprenderse el sistema, ya que si no lo haces, cada uno hará las cosas a su buen entendimiento. Es decir, por sistema me refiero a una especie de receta de cocina, donde las cosas se tienen que hacer siempre de una determinada manera o en momentos donde se dan una serie de condiciones, se deberán de tomar las decisiones que vengan en el libro y que están basadas en experiencias anteriores. Por supuesto el sistema siempre podrá estar sujeto a modificaciones en base a su mejora.


----------



## Javier.Finance (5 Mar 2022)

Gracias por los consejos.
Qué negocios tienes actualmente? A qué te dedicas?


----------



## circonita (5 Mar 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Gracias por los consejos.
> Qué negocios tienes actualmente? A qué te dedicas?



No tengo ni he tenido negocios, como todos los que escriben libros del tipo, "Hágase Millonario en 10 Días con Mi Método".

He trabajado y me he dado cuenta de la enorme cantidad de fallos que tienen las empresas y de como se comporta la gente, empleados y jefes y las pocas luces que suelen ser habituales en ambos grupos sociales.

La única experiencia que tengo me la han dado mis 46 años en el mundo y ver y analizar miles de situaciones.


----------



## butricio (5 Mar 2022)

GraVe
HierBas


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (5 Mar 2022)

El único consejo que se necesita sobre montar tu negocio es éste:

1° No lo montes en España.


----------



## Javier.Finance (5 Mar 2022)

Y que aconsejarias a un negocio estancado?


----------



## Javier.Finance (5 Mar 2022)

Tipo rastreator


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Mar 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Gracias por los consejos.
> Qué negocios tienes actualmente? A qué te dedicas?



A dar consejos, no lo ves?


----------



## vanderwilde (5 Mar 2022)

Todo lo puesto lo veo bien, pero faltó una cosa: Manuel, da barato y verás a vender.

Y un poco de suerte, que como se dice: hasta para puta hay que tener suerte, y lo que han dicho, que montar un negocio ahora mismo en España es buscarse la ruina.

He conocido gente, bueno, la conozco, que sin tener ni idea pusieron un negocio -lo típico cuando no se sabe de nada, un bar-, y no veas el tío lo que ha juntado. Lleva casi 30 años con el bar abierto, y lo que le queda. Así conozco a varios, pero ése en concreto, cuando puso el par no sabía echar un cubata. Nos preguntaba a nosotros cuánto le tenía que echar.

El más barato del pueblo y el que mejor despachaba las cosas. Anda que no ha juntado dinero..., y ya digo, así conozco a muchos.


----------



## Cicciolino (5 Mar 2022)

No te pierdas este hilo, @Hans_Asperger, y no olvides decir tu frase, plis.


----------



## Picard (5 Mar 2022)

Si me lo permites... la pasta para SEO no es bien invertida, es una lotería. Más aún con los cambios en la red neural de Google cada 6 meses donde hace tiempo que los SEOs no saben por dónde les da el aire. Yo he tenido acceso durante un año a ahrefs y he hecho análisis y he visto muchas, muchísimas páginas (sobre todo TSAs) propiedad de SEOs famosetes, algunos incluso tienen canales en Youtube y te vienen vendiendo la moto, y su posicionamiento es una puta mierda, y eso que tienen docenas de backlinks y esas estrategias que van estando obsoletas y para compensar su fracaso actual te vienen vendiendo sus cursos maravillosos de cosas que antes funcionaban, pero ya no. He visto cómo algunos incluso compran dominios expirados de puta mierda o baneados para intentar hacer seo negativo a sus competidores, a ver si lo suyo posiciona más que lo del otro. Todo esto va dejando de funcionar.

Así que considero que la pasta para posicionar bien invertida es la pasta para SEM. Pero para que dé rendimientos verdaderamente buenos tiene que ser mucha pasta. Es difícil que suene la flauta online sin invertir el dinero que invertirías en un negocio offline en él (alquiler y electricidad incluido).


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (5 Mar 2022)

circonita dijo:


> No tengo ni he tenido negocios, como todos los que escriben libros del tipo, "Hágase Millonario en 10 Días con Mi Método".
> 
> He trabajado y me he dado cuenta de la enorme cantidad de fallos que tienen las empresas y de como se comporta la gente, empleados y jefes y las pocas luces que suelen ser habituales en ambos grupos sociales.
> 
> La única experiencia que tengo me la han dado mis 46 años en el mundo y ver y analizar miles de situaciones.



Si no tienes negocios no tienes mada de credibilidad, sin ánimo de faltar el respeto.


----------



## circonita (5 Mar 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Si no tienes negocios no tienes mada de credibilidad, sin ánimo de faltar el respeto.



Si alguna de las cosas de la lista no te parecen correctas, te invito a que lo digas.
La credibilidad importa poco en este asunto, esto no es un tema de confianza en lo que te diga alguien y que tú no puedas comprobar o analizar.
Lo que digo es puro sentido común y para eso no hace falta tener experiencia.
Si te digo que saltar de un avión sin paracaídas es malo para la salud, no hace falta que yo me haya tirado de un avión sin paracaídas para que me creas, ¿o sí?


----------



## Picard (5 Mar 2022)

De 'pata negras' del mundo del SEO he visto resultados mediocres, insisto en que en su día las cosas les funcionaban, pero eso se ha terminado ya. De todas formas, intuyo que te dedicas al SEO y me temo entonces que no vamos a ponernos de acuerdo. En cualquier caso, 'yo solo pinto lo que veo'.


----------



## circonita (5 Mar 2022)

El SEO hoy se resume única y exclusivamente en base al tiempo que permanece alguien dentro de la página, si alguien entra en una web y a los 3 segundos vuelve a google a mirar la siguiente opción de búsqueda, es que la calidad es una mierda sí o sí. Hoy con las cookies de google que están en todas las webs saben a la perfección qué página ha visto un fulano, que gustos tiene, que le interesa y que no y con esa información no hace falta más.

Lo de las palabras que se repitan, que el dominio tenga palabras que aparecen en el texto de la web, los enlaces externos que apuntan al dominio de la página y demás, hoy ya no sirve para nada. Quizás al principio Google le de más visibilidad a una web, pero si de las 1000 visitas que tiene esa web la mayoría se van a los pocos segundos, se acabó y lo de contratar paquistaníes para que entren en masa a una web por 5$ no sirve y nunca a servido, entre otras muchas cosas que funcionaban hasta mediados de 2000 o como mucho, 2010.

En definitiva, el SEO murió y murió hace muchísimo, salvo para algo con un nicho ridículo, que le pueda interesar a cuatro gatos, en plan web que se dedica a las teteras japonesas en miniatura o los relojes de madera suizos.


----------



## Lombroso (6 Mar 2022)

circonita dijo:


> 01º Elegir un sector en el que se haya trabajado antes.
> 02º No endeudarse al nivel de no poder pagar la deuda si el negocio no funciona.
> 03º Tener en cuenta el estado de la economía del momento, ya que hay negocios que solo funcionan en vacas gordas.
> 04º En lo posible, evitar socios.
> ...



Estás equivocado en un punto fundamental, el personal. Lo peor que puedes hacer es no empatizar con él. El personal es, en muchos casos, quien hace que una empresa sea mejor. Una cosa es dejarse influir por los sentimientos hacia un empleado, otra muy distinta, tener cero empatía con ellos. 

Una empresa con un ambiente laboral bueno es garantía de una minimización de problemas en ese ámbito. Y el buen ambiente ha de sembrarlo el jefe. Sé de personas que han rechazado puestos mejor pagados porque en la empresa en la que estaban se sentían a gusto. Ese "a gusto" es sentirse valorado por el encargado, también a nivel personal, y que si un día necesitas salir una hora antes para llevar al niño al médico, el jefe tenga recursos para poder concedértelo sin que la máquina pare de producir.

Por lo demás, coincido en casi todo, aunque el 99% de consejos que das consisten sencillamente en aplicar el sentido común.


----------



## eL MONTAÑES (6 Mar 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Estás equivocado en un punto fundamental, el personal. Lo peor que puedes hacer es no empatizar con él. El personal es, en muchos casos, quien hace que una empresa sea mejor. Una cosa es dejarse influir por los sentimientos hacia un empleado, otra muy distinta, tener cero empatía con ellos.
> 
> Una empresa con un ambiente laboral bueno es garantía de una minimización de problemas en ese ámbito. Y el buen ambiente ha de sembrarlo el jefe. Sé de personas que han rechazado puestos mejor pagados porque en la empresa en la que estaban se sentían a gusto. Ese "a gusto" es sentirse valorado por el encargado, también a nivel personal, y que si un día necesitas salir una hora antes para llevar al niño al médico, el jefe tenga recursos para poder concedértelo sin que la máquina pare de producir.
> 
> Por lo demás, coincido en casi todo, aunque el 99% de consejos que das consisten sencillamente en aplicar el sentido común.



lo q yo entiendo q quiere decir es q 
t dejes d compadreo con los currelas
xq lo unico q vas a conseguir es q te
pierdan el respeto. no dice q seas
1 mamonazo con ellos sino q pongas
1 puta barrera xa q sepan q el q t paga
tu jodido sueldo no es tu puto colega.
la lista me parece cojonuda y me la
guardo xo yo meteria 1 punto clave y es
empezar 1º en b xa ver si tu negocio
es capaz d funcionar bien antes d
empezar a pringar pasta en altas
permisos y demas mierdas burocraticas


----------



## Barney Crockett (6 Mar 2022)

Rojo vago paguitero de mierda diciendo perogrulladas, no se pa que le dais bola.


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Mar 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Si me lo permites... la pasta para SEO no es bien invertida, es una lotería. Más aún con los cambios en la red neural de Google cada 6 meses donde hace tiempo que los SEOs no saben por dónde les da el aire. Yo he tenido acceso durante un año a ahrefs y he hecho análisis y he visto muchas, muchísimas páginas (sobre todo TSAs) propiedad de SEOs famosetes, algunos incluso tienen canales en Youtube y te vienen vendiendo la moto, y su posicionamiento es una puta mierda, y eso que tienen docenas de backlinks y esas estrategias que van estando obsoletas y para compensar su fracaso actual te vienen vendiendo sus cursos maravillosos de cosas que antes funcionaban, pero ya no. He visto cómo algunos incluso compran dominios expirados de puta mierda o baneados para intentar hacer seo negativo a sus competidores, a ver si lo suyo posiciona más que lo del otro. Todo esto va dejando de funcionar.
> 
> Así que considero que la pasta para posicionar bien invertida es la pasta para SEM. Pero para que dé rendimientos verdaderamente buenos tiene que ser mucha pasta. Es difícil que suene la flauta online sin invertir el dinero que invertirías en un negocio offline en él (alquiler y electricidad incluido).



Podrías explicar como hay empresas que sin pagar SEO ni SEM, empresas paco familiares por ejemplo...tienen un posicionamiento de puta madre y cambian la web y la tienen 1 mes offline y apenas sufre su posiconamiento?

Y la ultima pregunta..

Hay posibilidades de posicionar sin seo (más allá de un plugin de WP digamos) con las tipicas estrategias de 'contenido original' keyworda en encabezados h1,h2,h3,h4...etc.

Apostar por crecimiento/tráfico orgánico es la ruina asegurada???

saludos


----------



## I. de A. (6 Mar 2022)

Lo curioso es que mi aventura matrimonial empezó con el conocimiento de mi futuro suegro y la amistad y la admiración que le profesé antes de saber que era padre de muchachas casaderas.

Giovanni Malfenti, tan distinto de mí y de todas las personas cuya compañía y amistad había buscado yo hasta entonces, satisfacía mi deseo de novedad. Yo era bastante culto, pues había pasado por dos facultades universitarias y, también, por mi larga indolencia de años, que considero muy instructiva. En cambio, él era un gran negociante inculto y activo, pero su ignorancia le proporcionaba fuerza y serenidad y a mí me encantaba observarlo y lo envidiaba.

Malfenti tenía entonces casi cincuenta años, una salud de hierro y un cuerpo enorme, alto y grueso, de más de un quintal de peso. Las pocas ideas que se agitaban en su enorme cabeza las desarrollaba con tal claridad, las analizaba con tal asiduidad, las aplicaba a tantos asuntos nuevos de cada día, que se convertían en partes suyas: sus miembros, su carácter. Yo era muy pobre en ideas así y me apegué a él para enriquecerme.

Me senté a aquella mesa en la que sobresalía mi futuro suegro y de allí no me moví más, como si hubiera llegado a una auténtica cátedra comercial, como la que buscaba desde hacía tanto tiempo.

Estaba muy dispuesto a enseñarme e incluso anotó de su puño y letra tres mandamientos que, según consideraba, bastaban para hacer prosperar cualquier empresa: *1) No es necesario saber trabajar, pero quien no sabe hacer trabajar a los demás, perece. 2) Sólo hay un gran motivo de remordimiento: el de no haber sabido trabajar en pro del interés propio. 3) En los negocios la teoría es utilísima, pero sólo es aplicable cuando se ha liquidado el negocio.

Me sé de memoria estos y muchos otros teoremas, pero a mí no me fueron de provecho.*

Me casé con su hija. Ahora escruto a veces los rostros de mis hijos para ver si, junto a mi fina barbilla, señal de debilidad, junto a mis ojos soñadores, que les transmití, hay en ellos al menos algún rasgo de la fuerza brutal del abuelo que yo les elegí.

Italo Svevo, _La conciencia de Zeno_ (1923).


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (6 Mar 2022)

circonita dijo:


> Si alguna de las cosas de la lista no te parecen correctas, te invito a que lo digas.
> La credibilidad importa poco en este asunto, esto no es un tema de confianza en lo que te diga alguien y que tú no puedas comprobar o analizar.
> Lo que digo es puro sentido común y para eso no hace falta tener experiencia.
> Si te digo que saltar de un avión sin paracaídas es malo para la salud, no hace falta que yo me haya tirado de un avión sin paracaídas para que me creas, ¿o sí?



La credibilidad importa mucho, es fundamental para saber a quién escuchar y a quién no. Igual que es importante que un médico tenga experiencia para escucharle, es importante aquí. No simplifiques con el ejemplo del avión, abrir un negocio tiene muchos factores para tener éxito o no.


----------



## Picard (6 Mar 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Podrías explicar como hay empresas que sin pagar SEO ni SEM, empresas paco familiares por ejemplo...tienen un posicionamiento de puta madre y cambian la web y la tienen 1 mes offline y apenas sufre su posiconamiento?
> 
> Y la ultima pregunta..
> 
> ...



Algunas empresas familiares tienen un buen posicionamiento *local *porque reciben visitas largas y periódicas de sus clientes habituales. Yo conozco algunas tiendas online (*sin un puto backlink*) que en su tienda física saben cómo hacer que sus clientes visiten la página a ver novedades, le mandan newsletters una vez al mes o cada dos meses o incluso sólo en fechas que vayan a ser importantes (víspera de san valentin, día del padre, día de la madre, navidades...) y que haga más probable que el cliente abra el correo en lugar de tirarlo directamente a la basura. Google, como he comentado antes, tiene una red neural que evoluciona y cada vez comprende mejor la calidad de las visitas y no la cantidad. Si en un mes offline no sufre penalización entiendo que es porque su tráfico es de calidad y Google lo sabe.

Para tu última pregunta lo único que puedo decirte es que con un dominio nuevo es muy complicado. Si lo que quieres es intentar posicionar gratis sólo a base de contenido, lo mejor sería que compraras un dominio expirado con cierto tráfico (asegúrate de que no esté baneado) y trabajaras en él.

El crecimiento orgánico sin meter pasta empezando de cero, lamento deciros que es muy muy complicado compañeros.


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Mar 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Algunas empresas familiares tienen un buen posicionamiento *local *porque reciben visitas largas y periódicas de sus clientes habituales. Yo conozco algunas tiendas online (*sin un puto backlink*) que en su tienda física saben cómo hacer que sus clientes visiten la página a ver novedades, le mandan newsletters una vez al mes o cada dos meses o incluso sólo en fechas que vayan a ser importantes (víspera de san valentin, día del padre, día de la madre, navidades...) y que haga más probable que el cliente abra el correo en lugar de tirarlo directamente a la basura. Google, como he comentado antes, tiene una red neural que evoluciona y cada vez comprende mejor la calidad de las visitas y no la cantidad. Si en un mes offline no sufre penalización entiendo que es porque su tráfico es de calidad y Google lo sabe.
> 
> Para tu última pregunta lo único que puedo decirte es que con un dominio nuevo es muy complicado. Si lo que quieres es intentar posicionar gratis sólo a base de contenido, lo mejor sería que compraras un dominio expirado con cierto tráfico (asegúrate de que no esté baneado) y trabajaras en él.
> 
> El crecimiento orgánico sin meter pasta empezando de cero, lamento deciros que es muy muy complicado compañeros.



Como lo hacen las startups que con dominios nuevos y con un becario de community manager salen los primeros cuando buscas 4 keywords?

lo veo a diario en el curro...peña que compra plantillas y contratan a un becario y va vomitando posts en insta, linkedin etc y ahí están....y tu haces lo mismo y sales en la pagina 2.834 de Google (por decir un numero)..

jos de puta


----------



## el tio orquestas (6 Mar 2022)

Mis dos consejos para montar un negocio exitoso es inventar una maquina del tiempo para montarte el negocio entre los 1970 y 1990 o bien irse de España.


----------



## Picard (6 Mar 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Como lo hacen las startups que con dominios nuevos y con un becario de community manager salen los primeros cuando buscas 4 keywords?
> 
> lo veo a diario en el curro...peña que compra plantillas y contratan a un becario y va vomitando posts en insta, linkedin etc y ahí están....y tu haces lo mismo y sales en la pagina 2.834 de Google (por decir un numero)..
> 
> jos de puta



Si es una startup probablemente tiene también ficha de Google MyBusiness verificada lo cual también ayuda mucho a posicionar, especialmente de forma *local. *Google sabe que es una empresa real y le da prioridad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Mar 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Gracias por los consejos.
> Qué negocios tienes actualmente? A qué te dedicas?





circonita dijo:


> No tengo ni he tenido negocios,


----------



## asiqué (6 Mar 2022)

yo tambien diria;
montalo como lo haria un paco hace 30 años


----------



## ediedee (6 Mar 2022)

circonita dijo:


> 01º Elegir un sector en el que se haya trabajado antes.
> 02º No endeudarse al nivel de no poder pagar la deuda si el negocio no funciona.
> 03º Tener en cuenta el estado de la economía del momento, ya que hay negocios que solo funcionan en vacas gordas.
> 04º En lo posible, evitar socios.
> ...



Todo lo que acabas de decir es básico, debería saberlo cualquiera que pretenda montar un negocio, el problema no lo saben.


----------



## ediedee (6 Mar 2022)

No


----------



## ediedee (6 Mar 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Añade a familiares en el 27, y añade otro punto que diga que tu negocio tiene que poder generar B



Los negocios familiares generalmente son más fuertes en tiempos complicados que otros.


----------



## circonita (6 Mar 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> La credibilidad importa mucho, es fundamental para saber a quién escuchar y a quién no. Igual que es importante que un médico tenga experiencia para escucharle, es importante aquí. No simplifiques con el ejemplo del avión, abrir un negocio tiene muchos factores para tener éxito o no.



Muy bien, pues no siga mis consejos si uno o varios de los puntos indicados no le parece creíble.

Pero hágame caso, nunca se tire de un avión sin paracaídas.


----------



## avioneti (6 Mar 2022)

circonita dijo:


> No tengo ni he tenido negocios, como todos los que escriben libros del tipo, "Hágase Millonario en 10 Días con Mi Método".
> 
> He trabajado y me he dado cuenta de la enorme cantidad de fallos que tienen las empresas y de como se comporta la gente, empleados y jefes y las pocas luces que suelen ser habituales en ambos grupos sociales.
> 
> La única experiencia que tengo me la han dado mis 46 años en el mundo y ver y analizar miles de situaciones.



estaba visto, se ve que nunca tuviste un negocio. Algun punto puede tener sentido, pero son tan superficiales y simplones como "ingresa mas que lo que gastes", xddd


----------



## circonita (6 Mar 2022)

Evidentemente no. otra cosa es que haya que hacer el paripé para que el cliente siga volviendo a base de poner buena cara y darle la razón como a los tontos.


----------



## circonita (6 Mar 2022)

avioneti dijo:


> estaba visto, se ve que nunca tuviste un negocio. Algun punto puede tener sentido, pero son tan superficiales y simplones como "ingresa mas que lo que gastes", xddd



Sí? bueno, pues aunque no te lo creas, hay muchos que montan negocios y se salta más del 50% de los puntos indicados por superficiales que sean.

Yo he trabajado en varios sitios y

1º Encargado alcohólico (resultado, pues que el tipo no hacía nada y cuando lo hacía mejor que se hubiese quedado en casa, no lo echaron porque en una crisis él que era un empleado puso pasta y al final echarle era un lio legal)
2º Un par de sociópatas uno según se decía, violó a una compañera de trabajo.
3º Un gordo (más inútil que andar para atrás)
4º Familiares toca cojones, ladrones y mal rolleros.
5º Gente que perdió hasta la camisa montando un negocio sin puta idea (perdida de la vivienda, divorcio y creo que los padres también palmaron pasta y en lista de morosos con lo que se le acabó de por vida eso de pedir crédito)
6º Muchos socios (aquello era un sálvese quien pueda, uno robaba, otros pasaban de negocio, otro solo hacía pelearse con los clientes, etc)
7º Uno que se pinchaba a la secretaria o lo que fuera aquello y con la mujer trabajando en la empresa (no te digo la cara que tenía de cornuda apaleada) Resultado, que cuando el negocio empezaba a flaquear, la mujer se divorció y se quedó con la mitad de todo y esto terminó de darle la puntilla al negocio y el pavo se quedó hasta sin coche, sin casa y cuando cerró, tuvo que vender la nave industrial para darle la mitad a la mujer y el divorcio según fuentes oficiosas fue por lo de los cuernos más que por otra cosa.

Podría seguir, pero para qué.

Ya te digo yo que hay un % muy elevado de gente que monta negocios sin puta idea de nada no, lo siguiente, por eso el 94% de las empresas cierran antes de 5 años y encima, muchos con deudas impagables, embargos y líos gordos con hacienda, además con deudas que cada año aumentan por interés de mora, que hace aun más imposible de poder saldar algún día, salvo que le toque la lotería o similar.


----------



## avioneti (6 Mar 2022)

circonita dijo:


> Sí? bueno, pues aunque no te lo creas, hay muchos que montan negocios y se salta más del 50% de los puntos indicados por superficiales que sean.
> 
> Yo he trabajado en varios sitios y
> 
> ...



Eso no te lo niego, pero precisamente muchos de esos los verías fracasar o funcionaban por inercia hasta que alguna crisis los llevó por delante. 
Sólo me refería con mi mensaje, que la mayoría de consejos están realizados desde la barrera, la única manera de aprender a tener un negocio en poniéndose al frente de uno o varios. 
Igual que muchos empresarios, emprendedores, no son capaces de ponerse en la piel de un asalariado, lo contrario también es cierto. Todos tendemos a pensar que somos mejores que, lo haríamos mejor, etc. pero una cosa es teorizar y otra ponerse y hacerlo. 

En tu listado muchas cosas que dices son de sentido común tanto para montar un negocio como para llevar una vida adulta con responsablidades, ¿no abunda el sentido común, la responsabilidad? Desde tu visión no, con los que tu te rodeas no mucho, pero nunca pierdas de vista tu sesgo y limitación a la hora de valorar todo aquello (quitando los casos obvios). 

Un saludo


----------



## ediedee (6 Mar 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> A lo que me refiero es a no contratar familiares



Eso sí es complicado.


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Mar 2022)

buen hilo, tiene buena pinta pillo sitio.


----------



## Funciovago (6 Mar 2022)

Gracias, ¿competir por precio es tan malo?, hay negocios que han llegado lejos así, aunque es verdad que son excepciones.


----------



## circonita (6 Mar 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Gracias, ¿competir por precio es tan malo?, hay negocios que han llegado lejos así, aunque es verdad que son excepciones.



Bueno, creo que no lo he explicado bien o más bien, lo he explicado mal.

Lo que quiero decir es que a igualdad de productos o servicios que vendo y me refiero por igualdad a los de mi competencia, es un error tirar precios.

Ejemplo: Fulanito vende lechugas y yo vendo las mismas lechugas que él, porque las compramos los dos en el mismo mayorista.

Si yo y fulanito le metemos un margen aceptable de por ejemplo el 20%, es mala idea intentar vender más que fulanito vendiendo esas lechugas a por ejemplo el 15%, porque entonces fulanito tendrá dos opciones, o vende las lechugas también a un 15% o si se lo toma en plan guerra, las baja al 10%, con lo que te has creado un enemigo que te obligará a vender las lechugas a un 10% con lo que estás perdiendo dinero y vete preparando, porque a la competencia no le gusta que les jodas su negocio y al final todos pierden, tú y fulanito, porque fulanito no es tonto y ese es el error del idiota, que se cree que los demás son igual de idiotas que ellos.

Otra cosa es que tú vendas lechugas parecidas a un precio similar a un proveedor que te las vende más baratas, con lo que estás ganando más dinero que fulanito que compra a un proveedor más caro, otra opción es que si sabes que vas a tirar el 10% de las lechugas porque tras poco tiempo se ponen mustias, pues compra un 10% menos y así ganarás más dinero por el ahorro que te supone, no descartar producto. También puedes mejorar el negocio o la rentabilidad si comprar una cámara para frescos, donde guardas las frutas y verduras y te permite que las lechugas duren algunos días más sin que se pongan mustias, etc. A eso me refiero con mejorar la estrategia del negocio antes que jugar con bajar precios.

En definitiva a eso me refiero con que es mala idea entrar en guerras de precios, mejor es que mejores tu modelo de negocio o buscar alternativas que hagan más rentable el negocio antes que tirar del recurso más simple que es tirar precios o vender más barato que la competencia, aunque por supuesto, no digo que en algunos casos sí se pueda hacer, yo solo doy un consejo general.


----------



## arrascanalgas (6 Mar 2022)

circonita dijo:


> 01º Elegir un sector en el que se haya trabajado antes.
> 02º No endeudarse al nivel de no poder pagar la deuda si el negocio no funciona.
> 03º Tener en cuenta el estado de la economía del momento, ya que hay negocios que solo funcionan en vacas gordas.
> 04º En lo posible, evitar socios.
> ...



Cierto es, has dado en el clavo.
Mis dieces!
Saluc


----------



## circonita (6 Mar 2022)

arrascanalgas dijo:


> Cierto es, has dado en el clavo.
> Mis dieces!
> Saluc



Gracias, acepto donaciones de como mínimo 100.000US$ por PayPal.


----------



## sonsol (6 Mar 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Todo lo puesto lo veo bien, pero faltó una cosa: Manuel, da barato y verás a vender.
> 
> Y un poco de suerte, que como se dice: hasta para puta hay que tener suerte, y lo que han dicho, que montar un negocio ahora mismo en España es buscarse la ruina.
> 
> ...



Da números o aproximaciones pq lo que para ti es juntar dinero para otro puede ser calderilla.


----------



## butricio (6 Mar 2022)

No

Y si no te puedes permitir mandarle a tomar por el culo,tu negocio esta muerto


----------



## circonita (7 Mar 2022)

El 23º - Clientes y todo el que se acerque a tu negocio.
El 27º - Trabajadores por lo general.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (7 Mar 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> El único consejo que se necesita sobre montar tu negocio es éste:
> 
> 1° No lo montes en España.



Esto mismo iba a poner yo


----------



## Hans_Asperger (7 Mar 2022)

circonita dijo:


> 01º Elegir un sector en el que se haya trabajado antes.
> 02º No endeudarse al nivel de no poder pagar la deuda si el negocio no funciona.
> 03º Tener en cuenta el estado de la economía del momento, ya que hay negocios que solo funcionan en vacas gordas.
> 04º En lo posible, evitar socios.
> ...



*
¡¡¡ TORIO ROJO HIJO DE PUTA !!!*


----------



## euromelon (7 Mar 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> *
> ¡¡¡ TORIO ROJO HIJO DE PUTA !!!*



Has tardado


----------



## Javier.Finance (7 Mar 2022)

de forma que te llevas una penalización y a la mierda


----------



## perrosno (7 Mar 2022)

La 4 del tema socios fundamental. " Las medias sólo para las piernas" Como decía mi abuela


----------



## gallofino (7 Mar 2022)

Guaaaau!!!!! Eres el próximo premio Nobel de economía, pedazo de consejos!!!!!


----------



## cexarto (7 Mar 2022)

No contratar familiares


----------



## circonita (7 Mar 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Guaaaau!!!!! Eres el próximo premio Nobel de economía, pedazo de consejos!!!!!



Gracias, pero ya sé que soy el puto amo.


----------



## Javier.Finance (7 Mar 2022)

eso del disavow nunca me ha funcionado, si quieres saber la forma te la digo por privado. De todas formas, al año o dos, vueleve la penalización con mi forma, supongo que sabes cuál es ya la forma con este pequeño detalle.
Lo de saber hasta donde forzar no sé que decirte, porque lo que hoy es una estrategia poco black, quizás en 6 meses es considerada como tal.


----------



## Javier.Finance (7 Mar 2022)

no estarás tan en ese mundo, si no lo sabes


----------



## Javier.Finance (7 Mar 2022)

ps escribe bien, lo siento si he herido tus sentimientos de cristal jaja


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Mar 2022)

Así como cada cabeza es un mundo, cada felino es un pequeño universo, puedes conseguirlos no solo en cada forma y color y tamaño, si no con todo tipo de personalidades y curiosos hábitos.

Sabemos que quieres lo mejor para tu felino, por eso hemos preparado esta guía paso a paso y sencilla de comprender donde conseguirás los mejores tips para mantener a tu gato feliz, también podrás conseguir recetas saludables, consejos para mantenerlo limpio, saludable y muy feliz.

¡También conseguirás información útil de como amaestrarlo pero eso depende de la personalidad y la edad del gato. !

¡No te pierdas la oportunidad de hacer a tu gato, un gato feliz y consigue esta Guía definitiva 2022!









Guía definitiva para Gatos 2022 - Dangel Rodriguez | Hotmart


Un espacio online para que lo aprendas todo sobre Animales y Plantas




go.hotmart.com


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Mar 2022)

La producción de cuyes es una idea de negocio que posee grandes oportunidades.

El consumo de carne de cuy ha ido en aumento en los últimos años, en donde se han generado nuevos espacios de comercialización directa como mercados, restaurants e incluso en el sector del retail (supermercados) la presencia de este producto ha ido creciendo. Es muy importante aplicar en el manejo de la crianza de cuyes, el tema de los costos, debido a que permite hacer un mejor seguimiento del desarrollo del negocio.

Todos los profesionales, criadores y personas interesadas en esta crianza están invitadas a participar de esta capacitación .









Crianza de Cuyes - Grandezitos.Online | Hotmart


Un espacio online para que lo aprendas todo sobre Animales y Plantas




go.hotmart.com


----------



## Worldesign (19 Mar 2022)

Yo soy un diseñador gráfico, actualmente estoy montando mi pagina web pero lo único malo es que me encuentro desempleado, he intentado encontrar trabajos donde sea, en mi país, ciudad, en plataformas de internet y ninguna me da la oportunidad.

Actualmente como ya les dije, estoy montando mi pagina web pero necesito $20 USD para poder pagar mi servicio de hosting y que las visitas comiencen a llegar, así que si desean ayudarme les ofrezco mis servicios de diseño gráfico, tarjetas de presentación, logotipos, monogramas, flyers, portadas, publicaciones para redes sociales etc.

Lo único que necesito es una oportunidad para demostrar todo lo que se. Dejo mi whatsapp: +502 43980990


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Mar 2022)

Paginaza para hacerte tus creatividades o para venderlas por fiverr









Create stunning product mockups easily and online - Smartmockups


Smartmockups enables you to create stunning high-resolution mockups right inside your browser within one interface across multiple devices.




smartmockups.com





La opción custom es una pasada


----------



## Worldesign (19 Mar 2022)

[QUOTE="Fornicious Jr

Como te digo he intentado por todos lados incluso en fiverr pero nada.


----------

